# Advise Needed



## Nick100 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sorry if this shouldn't be here, it seemed relevant to this. This week I've been in a lot of contemplation in-regards to the recruiter's office, specifically Army Special Forces. Now, you might say "I thought you willed to be in Pararescue?!" I do. However, according to the recruiter it's "overmanned/flooding"... and he's unable to get me it, even though I meet the requirements. My scores were absolutely fine, I took the PAST and managed to pass that. I expressed to him (recruiter) that I wouldn't be happy with being Air Force Security Forces (he said he could give me a contract for that and put PJ pipeline in it, or something to that extent... it would take some years) and I refused.

He questioned more on what I was looking for, and I explained that if I couldn't do something such as Pararescue, my secondary would be infantry or a combat MOS (not CCT, not interested). He retorted this and said something along the lines of an "18X" contract, from what I've researched and understand, is the chance (not a guarantee to become a 'Green Beret') to go to SFAS after Army Basic, and so on.

Now allow me to explain why I'm strung. I know someone fairly close that is within Special Forces, he's always been someone I guess to "go-to"... I met him in this local eatery around here and for the past year or two, he's answered my questions and so on. Lately he's just been telling me he's "got nothing"... it's a little suspect, but whatever. Back on topic, nonetheless... Army Special Force's is WIDELY different from AF CSAR, I understand that 100%. It's two different bills to foot. Unconventional warfare and more or less going "under" the radar (I.E. blending in with one's culture and studying it, in order to gather what you need and train such forces) is right up there in my interests. For a long, long while those two careers have been at the top of my list. I've always got a back-up in case plan A fails and it seems how things are going, its failed.

So my question to those who have served or currently are serving, what exactly do you think?

I understand making my own big boy decisions is a must-have, aswell as relying on my own instinct and self, but would you say that your personal experience was worth the ride.

In other words, should I even try to attempt the training of such godly, well-rounded and respected individuals (though all who serve in the military are)...


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Sep 22, 2013)

Nick, I had to go back and see that you are only 17.

If you buddy is actually "special forces", the reason he's "got nothing" is because you've driven  him crazy for two years.

Because I am not SOF, someone may come by and tell me to get back into my lane (which is short for "mind your own business") and I will, but damn, what do you want to hear?  "Yes Nick, YOU CAN DO IT!"...If you want "it" then get into the Army and do "it". 

The only reason I am commenting is because it is seems to me that you don't really "WANT" a shot, you simply like the idea of it...you like the idea of being SOF, you like the idea of being Pararescue, etc, but you do not want to put in the time necesessary to earn it.

When I was 17, I "Wanted" to be a Marine.  I signed a DEP contract to secure my MOS and screwed up, didn't graduate high-school on time and had to repeat my senior year.  Guess what?  No  Military Police MOS contract for me, nope.  But I still "wanted" to be a Marine.  So I signed another DEP contract, got my crap together, graduated high school and went to bootcamp, and became a Marine.

If you are asking the should I/Shouldn't I question at this point?  Don't become a slacking soldier pouting because you couldn't get the slot you 'wanted'.  There are men out there who do "want it" and will have to wait for you to "get out" so that they can go to bootcamp and chase their dream.


----------



## Nick100 (Sep 22, 2013)

I personally don't mind the comment, sir. Thanks for your service and honesty. However, words can't always particularly explain someone's tone. If I came across as not "wanting" a shot and looking for glory, then I seriously need to figure out how to change that. I'll admit, I like the idea of it, hell, I love the idea of it. Of being SOF. Of being in Pararescue. However that's only a portion of it. Everyone does something for a reason, everyone's interest is gauged for a reason. Sometimes for the right, others for wrong sir. I believe it's natural for anyone to want to aspire to the top of the food chain, but that does not mean that I don't see my goals I set clearly. These are two wide goals, two high goals that can't be matched in the amount of effort, physical and mental stamina and time that they will take. I'm not meaning to assert that I'm only doing this for a patch, a title, a uniform or some sort of green cap. I'm doing this for my own better reasons and I guess you can say, determination and enjoyment.

I'm not looking for a "you can do it" because that's all on me. Clearly stated in the black and white that I need to be self-independent, but I can 100% respect most if not all of what you're saying sir. All I'm asking for is a little bit of guidance and personal experience from those who've BTDT. Yours is counted too, and it's appreciated in the utmost.

Thank you, sir.


----------



## 0699 (Sep 22, 2013)

1) Spell corectly.  It's "advice", not "advise".
2) Enjoy being 17.  WTF you are here on the board vice out doing age appropriate behaviors is beyond me.  My own son is 17 and he is way too busy enjoying life to hang out on the internet.  Things like sports, girls, school, girls, sports, and girls take up ALL his time.
3) Do well in school.  Are you getting straight "A"s in all your classes?  Especially math, science, and english?
4) Stay physically fit.  Your goal shouldn't be to "manage" to pass the fitness test, but to smoke it.
5) Stay away from drugs & alcohol.
6) Don't do anything you know is wrong and stay away from those that do.
7) Don't let anyone talk you into something; if they're trying to convice you, it's probably a bad idea.

That's my advise.


----------



## Nick100 (Sep 22, 2013)

Alright, appreciated there sir.

2) I've got some time to blow.
3) Not exactly A, but I've never dipped below B. Improvement is on-going. Science I'm perfectly fine with, math goes hand and hand with science, English is pretty good. (But seeing as I spelt "advice" wrong. )
4) You got it.
5) Always.
6) Alright.
7) Well-noted, actually.


----------



## walra107 (Sep 22, 2013)

Maturity, Maturity is a big factor. Even if your 17 going on 18, the road you are choosing you need to be mature enough to handle anything like a man. I'm not SOF, but the current place I am in now I have seen many people quit or get dropped simply because they weren't mature enough to handle the tasks at hand, whether it be being able to push your body to the limits, or simple as showing up to formations on time. Good luck!


----------



## Nick100 (Sep 22, 2013)

That's always a requirement. Thanks for your service, sir (if you served)...


----------



## walra107 (Sep 22, 2013)

WHOAAAAAA, I am certainly not a sir! currently serving.... Also, be humble, be ready to accept your faults and embrace them. I knew a lot of Super studs who just couldn't handle not being #1 all the time and not having things go their way. Then they quit.


----------



## Nick100 (Sep 22, 2013)

Got it.


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2013)

If you have an interest in an SOF job that involves medicine (i.e. PJ) and you're 17, I would point you towards becoming a Ranger Medic. Once you have mastered that and matured, then you can look at going SF or PJ. 

Probably best if you stop talking to your "SF" friend too, he's either lying to you or doesn't want to talk about it.

My non SOF advice. 




p.s. Don't call people Sir in the Military unless they are Officers.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 22, 2013)

I am going to tell you what I tell all 17 year olds, go be 17. I personally went to Selection at 18. Do you know what I was doing one year before that? Chilling at the beach everyday and chasing girls. The same things you should be doing.


----------



## Nick100 (Sep 22, 2013)

pardus said:


> If you have an interest in an SOF job that involves medicine (i.e. PJ) and you're 17, I would point you towards becoming a Ranger Medic. Once you have mastered that and matured, then you can look at going SF or PJ.
> 
> Probably best if you stop talking to your "SF" friend too, he's either lying to you or doesn't want to talk about it.
> 
> ...


 
Ranger Medic, as in, 75th Ranger Regiment? That's quote a longshot in itself too, but I suppose little pieces come together to make a puzzle. Thanks for the advice er- Sergeant, I'm going to guess? Only due to the fact that you're Special Forces. Thanks for your service.

As for my SF friend, I don't know about him not talking about it. He seems pretty open to speaking about his 'adventures' in Peru, Panama, Iraq, etc. Apparently he's even gotten a Silver Star, don't know. But alright, probably should stop talking to the guy.

I appreciate the words of wisdom.



cback0220 said:


> I am going to tell you what I tell all 17 year olds, go be 17. I personally went to Selection at 18. Do you know what I was doing one year before that? Chilling at the beach everyday and chasing girls. The same things you should be doing.


 
I understand what you're getting at there, though I'm turning 18 in two months. But again, it's appreciated. Thank you for your service, too.


----------



## CDG (Sep 22, 2013)

It's my understanding based on your posts that you still ultimately would like the shot to end up as a PJ.  And a combat-oriented careerfield is your secondary choice in the interim.  Have you considered TACP?


----------



## Muppet (Sep 22, 2013)

Nick100 said:


> Ranger Medic, as in, 75th Ranger Regiment? That's quote a longshot in itself too, but I suppose little pieces come together to make a puzzle. Thanks for the advice er- Sergeant, I'm going to guess? Only due to the fact that you're Special Forces. Thanks for your service.
> 
> As for my SF friend, I don't know about him not talking about it. He seems pretty open to speaking about his 'adventures' in Peru, Panama, Iraq, etc. Apparently he's even gotten a Silver Star, don't know. But alright, probably should stop talking to the guy.
> 
> I appreciate the words of wisdom.


 
So, a longshot? More than S.F.? It's all difficult but if you want to do it, you will. Disclaimer: Not a Ranger. Just a Paratrooper and medic.

F.M.


----------



## TLDR20 (Sep 22, 2013)

Nick100 said:


> I understand what you're getting at there, though I'm turning 18 in two months. But again, it's appreciated. Thank you for your service, too.



Do you understand what I am getting at? Do you understand that when I was just a little older than you, I went out and did something very similar to what you yourself want to do? At the same age? Listen here young buc I am just going to be realistic with you, as an 18 year old your chances of getting into a SOF unit other than Ranger Bn are almost zero. SF won't take you, you would quit BUDS and you will probably fail indoc if you make it in the AF. But hey what do I know?

Maturity had more to do with any high speed units than anything else.


----------



## pardus (Sep 22, 2013)

Nick100 said:


> Ranger Medic, as in, 75th Ranger Regiment? That's quote a longshot in itself too, but I suppose little pieces come together to make a puzzle. Thanks for the advice er- Sergeant, I'm going to guess? Only due to the fact that you're Special Forces. Thanks for your service.
> 
> As for my SF friend, I don't know about him not talking about it. He seems pretty open to speaking about his 'adventures' in Peru, Panama, Iraq, etc. Apparently he's even gotten a Silver Star, don't know. But alright, probably should stop talking to the guy.
> 
> I appreciate the words of wisdom.



I am not, nor have ever been SF, as I stated in my previous post.

If I were you I would listen very closely to what cback0220 has to say.


----------



## Polar Bear (Sep 22, 2013)

Kid I got one thing for you, read it, heed it. If you want something, go for it or shut up.


----------



## Nick100 (Sep 22, 2013)

cback0220 said:


> Do you understand what I am getting at? Do you understand that when I was just a little older than you, I went out and did something very similar to what you yourself want to do? At the same age? Listen here young buc I am just going to be realistic with you, as an 18 year old your chances of getting into a SOF unit other than Ranger Bn are almost zero. SF won't take you, you would quit BUDS and you will probably fail indoc if you make it in the AF. But hey what do I know?
> 
> Maturity had more to do with any high speed units than anything else.


 
I do and admire that. I'm not at all questioning any of your knowledge or integrity, in fact, I'm noting it down and thoroughly processing all the advice given here. All the information I get can only help me. The only way I'd want it is if you are realistic with me and I'm glad you're doing just that. Don't mind if I ask you, but you were 18 when you did this. You'd know better then me. You went out and took a big challenge by the horns and put it down, that's what I'm looking to size up. Because the way I see it, is even if I go out there and get brutally beaten, at the very least I still managed to hold on the full time. I don't know, I guess what I'm saying is taking risk to achieve is needed, right?


----------



## ZmanTX (Sep 22, 2013)

Nick100 said:


> Sorry if this shouldn't be here, it seemed relevant to this. This week I've been in a lot of contemplation in-regards to the recruiter's office, specifically Army Special Forces. Now, you might say "I thought you willed to be in Pararescue?!" I do. However, according to the recruiter it's "overmanned/flooding"... and he's unable to get me it, even though I meet the requirements. My scores were absolutely fine, I took the PAST and managed to pass that. I expressed to him (recruiter) that I wouldn't be happy with being Air Force Security Forces (he said he could give me a contract for that and put PJ pipeline in it, or something to that extent... it would take some years) and I refused.
> 
> He questioned more on what I was looking for, and I explained that if I couldn't do something such as Pararescue, my secondary would be infantry or a combat MOS (not CCT, not interested). He retorted this and said something along the lines of an "18X" contract, from what I've researched and understand, is the chance (not a guarantee to become a 'Green Beret') to go to SFAS after Army Basic, and so on.
> 
> ...



Did you take the PAST in DEP?


----------



## x SF med (Sep 23, 2013)

Nick...

Why does it seem that this is a deja vu moment....  Oh, because it is...   Here are the basics you should have in your rucksack at all times, as defined by General Colin Powell in the late 70's early 80's:




> *General Colin Powell's Rules for Life*
> 
> *It ain't as bad as you think. It will look better in the morning.* This rule reflects an attitude and not a prediction. I have always tried to keep my confidence and optimism up, no matter how difficult the situation. Things will get better. You will make them better.
> *Get mad, then get over it.* I’ve worked hard over the years to make sure that when I get mad, I get over it quickly and never lose control of myself.
> ...


 
I have had these posed on my wall (without the commentary after the bolding) for many years...  Think about them and why I'm sharing them with you right now.


----------



## ebiaihi (Oct 1, 2013)

Nick100, you're only 17. You aren't going to need an age waiver for a PJ contract if you've to wait a little while for it. If being a PJ is really what you want to do why not just hold out for it? As another wannabe I'd also be sure to pay more attention to what the vetted guys tell you, they've been there and done it. I got pretty caught up in PT too but like the vetted guys say, enjoy your life. Once you sign that contract it's pass or fail and you might get stuck with a MOS that you hate for the next four years of your life. If you really want to be there PT will get done anyway. 

I'm 24 so I probably seem old to you, I thought 24 was old when I was your age. Then I got into my 20s and time started flying by, 21 seems like it's six months ago. Enjoy the fact that dating a girl at your age is 50% sex and 50% having fun and get some positive life experiences.


----------



## 1345 (Oct 30, 2013)

Younger folks who decide to take on the 18X program typically don't make it (not all, but most).  At 18 you don't understand what it is in life that you really want, let alone the fact that you are only 17 (not that a year would make a difference).  It wasn't until I was 28 that I decided to enlist after a successful career in policing.  Two years and some change later, I'm pushing 31, and got me that green hat.  I'm not going to say it was easy, but the level of maturity and life experience I possessed made it "easier." If you're looking to get into some door kicking, gain some experience, and be a well rounded soldier, why not go in as an infantryman with an option 40 to attend RASP? If I could do it all over again, I would have gone to the 75th at 18, did my maturing there rather than in the civilian law enforcement world (though I gained some valuable people skills by doing so), then dropped an SF packet.  Even that is difficult to say with accuracy due to the common phrase "You don't know what you don't know."  It would be a great place for you to "grow up."  There you will find out what it is you want out of a career in the military.


----------



## TLDR20 (Oct 30, 2013)

1345 said:


> Younger folks who decide to take on the 18X program typically don't make it (not all, but most).  At 18 you don't understand what it is in life that you really want, let alone the fact that you are only 17 (not that a year would make a difference).  It wasn't until I was 28 that I decided to enlist after a successful career in policing.  Two years and some change later, I'm pushing 31, and got me that green hat.  I'm not going to say it was easy, but the level of maturity and life experience I possessed made it "easier." If you're looking to get into some door kicking, gain some experience, and be a well rounded soldier, why not go in as an infantryman with an option 40 to attend RASP? If I could do it all over again, I would have gone to the 75th at 18, did my maturing there rather than in the civilian law enforcement world (though I gained some valuable people skills by doing so), then dropped an SF packet.  Even that is difficult to say with accuracy due to the common phrase "You don't know what you don't know."  It would be a great place for you to "grow up."  There you will find out what it is you want out of a career in the military.



Well said.


----------

